# Fleece scraps



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

I have come by a big black sack full of fleece scraps (fairly large in places). They are mostly Christmas red (although there are two slightly different shades) and Christmas green. I picked them up because they seemed to good to pass up on, but now, havign made two Santa saddle cloths for the ponies, I don't have a clue what to do with them - any suggestions?

I wondered about some sort of Christmas themed quilt/throw, but there beign two different reds has put me off that idea?

TIA

hoggie


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

My sister made some really cute throws from her scraps. She just pieces them together w/small seam...like a rag quilt but did not fringe them.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Child size Xmas ponchos/capes, cup cozies (for holiday gifts), dolls clothes and blankets,
pillows, lap blankets for gifts or the nursing home, tree skirts, so many ideas so little time...


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

How about Christmas stockings? Are they big enough for mittens? You could make solid mittens (or 1 side red, 1 side green), then make a patchwork scarf.


----------



## Wildfire_Jewel (Nov 5, 2006)

I save all my fleece scaps and use them as a layer in between 2 things I want to quilt together on a costume. Adds just the right amount of fluff without making things too thick and I save money on materials which the customer always likes.


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Oooh - thank you for the ideas - I like the idea of christmas tree skirts  Could manage that - and maybe stockings - or a scarf - not sure I have enough for a throw because of the two different reds  - ohh - starting to get ideas now - I wonder if I could make Christmas boot liners (DD and I both have fleece boot liners hers are blue and mine are green - but we could have festive ones LOL)

Wildfire - what a cool idea - unfortunately I don't do enough other sewing to need them for that - one day I will learn to sew well enough


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

hoggie said:


> Oooh - thank you for the ideas - I like the idea of christmas tree skirts  Could manage that - and maybe stockings - or a scarf - not sure I have enough for a throw because of the two different reds  - ohh - starting to get ideas now - I wonder if I could make Christmas boot liners (DD and I both have fleece boot liners hers are blue and mine are green - but we could have festive ones LOL)
> 
> Wildfire - what a cool idea - unfortunately I don't do enough other sewing to need them for that - one day I will learn to sew well enough


Make your throw and just rotate the reds with some of the green in between and no one will know the difference. The shades will blend that way. 
Elaine


----------

